# Please Help with my allergic son



## adam4449 (Jun 16, 2010)

Hello. I'm an American Egyptian who's been living in NYC for the past 22 years. I have a 2 and 1/2 year old son who's allergic to many things from wheat, barley, dairy, peanut, and other nuts and a few other things that are not that serious. most of the stuff above are severe (number 6). I would like to go on vacation to Cairo next year but I'm not sure if there is a good hospital that I can take him too in case he gets an allergic reaction. Here in NYC i take him to the ER in less than 10 minutes and the doctors usually say that it's a must to take him in to check if his organs are OK ( even if we use the Epipen ).... We usually stay in New maddi or Degla Maddi. I would also like to know if there is an "allergy group" in Cairo that I can reach, or parents who's kids are allergic who live in Cairo.

Thank you 
Best regards


----------



## armandnio (May 3, 2010)

ok el salam international hoepital is agood one and the anglo american hospital is the best in cairo


----------



## armandnio (May 3, 2010)

as an er in cairo i dont think it will be a problem 

but in any other place i dont know but cairo alex aloxor it will be fine with you


----------



## adam4449 (Jun 16, 2010)

*Thank u*

I will keep that in mind al salam hospital and the one in zamalik is the best.... Thank you very much for your time.


----------



## GM1 (Sep 30, 2008)

Take care with the food, as you probably already know, is that also _fool_, _ta'ameya_ and _tahina_ are made from beans! As you know that kind of food is standard in Egypt. Also _fool sudani_ (peanuts) your son can't eat, I don't know about _gos el hind_ (coconut), but Egyptians put that in a lot of sweets. 
Take care to tell all your family what your son absolutely can't eat! 
The children of my sister in law do have this allergy also, but they are now grown up (they live in Heliopolis; I don't know their doctors' name).


----------



## adam4449 (Jun 16, 2010)

thank you gm1 . can u please get me you in laws doctor name?/ thank you for your time


----------

